# Manicures



## shygirl_1 (Jan 28, 2006)

*How often do you ladies get manicures? I get them about once every month or so (I know I should go more often). I was just curious to know how often I should really get them.*


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 28, 2006)

OMG--I can't believeI'm the first one answering this because--I never get manicures! :icon_eek: I know, I'm a complete freak, so my answer doesn't really count. Actually, my younger sister gives them to me maybe every six weeks, if she's impatient enough with me, but for the most part--I just cut and file my own nails and occasionally paint them--by myself.My rather dreadful next door neighbor "can't function" w/out her weekly manicure, and when I told her I never got them,she simply didn't believe me. She is a complete snob &amp; I realized she thought I was ashamed of where I went to get them done! (She goes somewhere in Beverly Hills,as she proudly tells anyone who doesn't ask, including me. As if there's some visible difference!)


----------



## shygirl_1 (Jan 28, 2006)

*LOL...the last part of your post is so funny. I just started get them late last year after wearing acrylics and I like manis sooooo much better ,maybe because they are alot cheaper than keeping the acrylics (they're only 10 bucks where I live in Texas), but I'm just so lazy when it comes to getting them done regularly.*


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

i do everything myself. if i want to do fake nails, i do that at home too. i have that powder stuff that you paint on your nails too. they last just as long as a $20 acrylic nail thing.


----------



## Summer (Jan 29, 2006)

I never get them. I do my own nails.


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 29, 2006)

I never get manicures. I used to paint my nails every week, now it's only on rare occasions because I rarely have the time to sit around with wet nails anymore.... Since I never use fake nails or get French manicures (French manicures only emphasize the unusual shape of some of my nails), I can paint my nails a solid color as well as any professional can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Same for the toenails -- I actually keep my toenails painted all year long because I think my feet are ugly without them painted!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 29, 2006)

Nails? What nails? Just kidding. Man, I don't pay enough attention to my nails at all. I have REALLY bad cuticles. I just started loving the suckers a bit recently. Very randomly and not so often I use Burts Bees cuticle cream. I always keep them fairly short and clean, but I almost never polish them. I'm the most impatient person when it comes to getting my nails done. Plus, my experience with salons is that they are too hard on my nails and my cuticles actually bleed. I've been contemplating the whole manicure thing alot lately. I deserve it. I've also never had a pedicure.


----------



## shygirl_1 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Yes you do deserve it. Wow...you've never had a pedicure, you must have great looking feet? It seems that the only time my feet look decent is when I get them. And I'm also like you, I became very impatient when it came to getting my acrylics filled in every two weeks (for some reason it seems like a waste of time, I could've been doing something else) but when it comes to getting plain ol manis it's like I'm in and out.*


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 29, 2006)

I always do my own manicures, about every 2 weeks. I usually get pedicures, in the summer, about once a month.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 29, 2006)

i just got my acrylics off and i plan on getting a manicure every week. i also said that last time i got my acrylics off, but that never happened lol


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 29, 2006)

I usually do my own or one of my friends will. Ever once in a great while, I will go in and have one done.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 29, 2006)

i give myself manicures every couple weeks.

ive only gotten it prof. 2x. the 1st time was to see what they were doing that i wasnt, and the other time was becuase i got a gift certifict for one.


----------



## pieced (Jan 29, 2006)

This one thing I really take pride in. I don't go any manicurist (unless it's free, and sometime I get it for free), I do my own nails, and I have the whole kit at home. I love taking care of my hands, and I do it once every week and if I really like the nail colour I have on, I do it every 2weeks...


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 20, 2006)

once a week at least I use my skin decent "manicure in a minute" scrub (which works great), then I file/shape my nails and moisturizing gloves w/ elizabeth arden 8-hour cream. about every other week I'll use polish, but I find my nails are much weaker when I can't get cuticle cream on them, which is why I don't consistently use polish on them. For my feets I try to pumice stone and moisturize them w/ 8-hour cream every 2 weeks, but many days if I'm wearing tennis shoes I'll put some lotion on my feet to help keep them soft.


----------



## Leony (Feb 21, 2006)

I do self manicure/pedicure about once in a month (monthly).


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 22, 2006)

i do my own manicure and pedicure. i should do it more often but im usually so busy with uni that i dont have time only every 3 weeks or so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tesia (Feb 22, 2006)

I never got a manicure...i hardly paint my finger nails too b/c i went to a strict catholic grammar school for 9 years that did not allow us to paint our nails. so , it feels weird when i do my nails


----------



## sweet_insanity (Feb 22, 2006)

I let my nails done professionally twice a month. But I clean it as often as I can. but man...I really hate my nails..it doesn't look good even though I have it clean in a salon twice a month..=(


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

i give myself a french manicure every week. i bought a sally hansen kit for $6 at the grocery store for french manicures. i haven't used it in the past week and a half, and i don't have any chips yet :icon_smil


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have acrylic infills every 2 weeks


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 24, 2006)

Eeep I'm a little freaked out about pedicures now- on the news last night they said that a local woman died of a staph infection she contracted while getting a pedi 

ETA that this was at a salon and not at-home


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 24, 2006)

oh, nooooooo. that sucks and it IS scary!

i've heard of a lot of people getting infections when they get acrylics on. 2 of my mom's friends had it happen to them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 24, 2006)

really? i can't get used to the fact i don't have them anymore!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 12, 2006)

I very rarely get manicures. I think its happened like only 3 times and I've only paid for it once before. Mostly, I trim my own nails and file them, using a buffer to buff them too sometimes, but very infrequently though. I get Pedicures much more frequently because my feet really does look bad.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Gosh I have prob had a professional one 5 times my whole life. My mom goes to that same lady I think every 2 weeks. She works out of her house, and is really good snd sanitary. I just would rather do it myself. Which I dont much. Although they are growing out, so I put a nail hardner on them. Sometimes I use a really sheer polish so you cant see the chips, mine chip really fast. I used to paint them I swear every like 4 days in college, I had about 10 polishes, and they all looked almost the same color. Once I had acrylics put on, never ever again, they werent even long, but they annoyed me, and I would smash them in stuff like the dishwasher. Doing those by myself look horrible. As for pedicures, I had one, I hate them, I hate people messing with my feet. I just trim my toenails, and use scrub cream. I dont paint my toenails anyways b/c I never wear sandals or flip flops.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 12, 2006)

I which I could afford to get a manicure once a week, and a pedicure every other week, but in reality, I do my own and not nearly as often as that--- just whenever the mood strikes me. My b/f once told me that "time was my nail polish removal"


----------



## ivette (Jun 12, 2006)

i usually do my own manicures.


----------



## mach1grrl (Jun 12, 2006)

When I was in high school I had acryllics for almost 4 years, always french, and finally took them off a few years ago since I know it wasn't very healthy at all. So I tried to do the whole mani every week, that didn't last long, and I missed the acryllics, so got them again. Couple years ago, took them off and once again tried the whole mani thing, lol. For some reason I was fine with going every 2 weeks for the acryllics, but never can keep up the habit with simple manicures. Probably because my nails never grow very long.

I love pedicures though and can't live without them! My b/f bought me a spa package for my bday, and I already got one pedi, and am ready for another!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 12, 2006)

A majority of the time I'd do my own manicure/pedicure, but as of lately I've been lazy and I get them done. Generally I wait about a month or so to get them redone. My pedicure lasts longer than my manicure, so i just trim and repaint my nails. No hassle or fuss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## junell (Jun 12, 2006)

I had acrylic tips for a wedding but I took them off a few months ago. Now I do my own manicure and pedicure. I do want a professional pedicure sometime this summer because it's such a treat! My b-day is coming up soon - I think I'll treat myself!! :wish:


----------

